# Drainage of Baker's Cyst with Meniscectomy



## Desperate Denise (Feb 15, 2010)

This may be simple but have not done this one for a long time.

Patient has an acute medial meniscus tear, Baker's cyst and patellar osteoarthritis.  Physicain performs a partial medial meniscectomy, chondroplasty of patella and drains the Baker's Cyst.

29881, G0289 and then simply 20610?   The carrier is Blue Shield.

Help with the drainage of the Baker's cyst during this outpatient setting.

Thanks so much!!

Denise


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 15, 2010)

My thinking is that if this is all the documentation, bakers cyst is inclusive. You would have to indicate that it's a separate compartment (NCCI with indicator 1) in order to even consider being paid for it. But, most likely, they will consider the aspiration as inclusive to the more extensive procedure.

Good luck


----------



## Desperate Denise (Feb 15, 2010)

*Baker's Cyst Drainage*

Thanks Anna - appreciate your input - we do have to work on our documentation

Have a great day!!

Denise


----------

